# Happy Pi Day!



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Let's all enjoy a piece of Pi on this day, shall we? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfr7xG6smhU


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2009)

London Times

London Independent


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

And in addition to your post, Rhisiart...

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10194354-38.html?tag=nl.e703


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2009)

And let us not forget phi.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Or some pie to celebrate the occasion....


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 14, 2009)

Aww man, I totally forgot! This past year went by so fast, it seemed like yesterday that someone posted this thread.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 14, 2009)

That pie looks really ominous. Like death itself is going to erupt from the crust.

Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

Mikuro said:


> That pie looks really ominous. Like death itself is going to erupt from the crust.
> 
> Or maybe it's just me.



It's not just you, I thought almost the same thing.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

Rhisiart said:


> And let us not forget phi.








I own this T-Shirt too.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

I also wore this T-shirt today.


----------

